# whitby



## paul and jennie (Jul 7, 2020)

hi i seen a post on here saying whitby might be opening the main carpark to motorhomes again anyone any idea if it is as was planning a trip there this weekend thank paul and jenn


----------



## Mikeparkinson (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi from what I’ve read it’s the Abbey carpark that they are talking about opening up for the winter time, but still waiting for the council to make a final decision!


----------



## barge1914 (Jul 8, 2020)

I believe there is a critical council meeting in July. We have been writing to councillors with words of encouragement, and to suggest extending it to all year. Hope it comes off.


----------



## Compo (Jul 8, 2020)

last time i was at whitby outside the rugby/football ground looked available


----------



## paul and jennie (Jul 9, 2020)

is keswick still ok to go if so anyone recomend anywhere to eat there thanks


----------



## Deleted member 34243 (Jul 10, 2020)

paul and jennie said:


> is keswick still ok to go if so anyone recomend anywhere to eat there thanks


If you mean the rugby club car park, no. Now No overnighting.
cafe bar 26 good place to eat


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 10, 2020)

It'll be a big step forward if Whitby becomes motorhome friendly .
I should live so long !
The Society of Disgruntled Decrepit Elderly Motorhomers..( S.O.D.D.E.M )
Still has them on the blacklist.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 12, 2020)

Oh and Masham..
And Sam Smith's pubs, for not being motorhome friendly.
That's why I am stuck with drinking Tim Taylor's Landlord.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jul 13, 2020)

Went through


Pauljenny said:


> Oh and Masham..
> And Sam Smith's pubs, for not being motorhome friendly.
> That's why I am stuck with drinking Tim Taylor's Landlord.


Went through Masham yesterday the height barrier is still in place.


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 13, 2020)

Soddem then..!


----------



## oppy (Jul 13, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> It'll be a big step forward if Whitby becomes motorhome friendly .
> I should live so long !
> The Society of Disgruntled Decrepit Elderly Motorhomers..( S.O.D.D.E.M )
> Still has them on the blacklist.


Thanks Paul, I've now claimed it


----------



## Pauljenny (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll have some of whatever Peter is drinking


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Jul 14, 2020)

We was at Whitby last week and we parked in abbey car park for the day, there is no information about parking over night for Motorhomes. It just mentions about daytime parking only. So if the council are talking about overnight parking for motorhomes, they need to get a move on and make the decision instead of just keeping us hanging.


----------



## runnach (Jul 14, 2020)

Dreamcatchers said:


> We was at Whitby last week and we parked in abbey car park for the day, there is no information about parking over night for Motorhomes. It just mentions about daytime parking only. So if the council are talking about overnight parking for motorhomes, they need to get a move on and make the decision instead of just keeping us hanging.


It’s no more than a suggestion at the moment


----------

